# New Horse



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice, very nice. Good luck with him.


----------



## No Spots Here (Jan 26, 2012)

Real nice. Love his face with those wide set eyes and foxy ears. How tall is he?? Looks like he has a nice long neck. Let us know how he rides when you get that far along.

PS - What did you treat the ulcers with??


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

The ulcer issue began when we trailered from CA to OR.....started him immediately on SmartPacs digestive support system....he is on his 5th month and the stuff is wonderful...expensive,but worth it....once he is home again from training I am going to try and wean him off and onto some natural products geared to the gut, probiotics and such that hopefully will be a bit less expensive...he is about 15 hands.......


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks you guys. I always thought he had potential,but was so skinny and ragged looking when I got him.....to see him improve like this has been so rewarding for me ! He is a very smooth ride.....and is doing well in training....had some real attitude issues to deal with....but we are all working on it......I just love this horse,was not at first site..but it grew real gradual as we became used to one another......I named him Partner, because that is what I want him to be..but in reality, he is goig to be ready to rename at some point,something more fitting an Arab I think.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

He's nice looking  How tall is he? I had a friend with his 16.1 hand twin.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not a fan of Arabians but that is an Arabian I can be a fan of! Nice looking horse.


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Elana, Arabs definitely a different horse to deal with, this guy,because he has been mistreated and not cared for much in the past, has some issues with trust....cannot blame him......we are working on it.....I have had arabs in the past, but they were well trained and adjusted when I got them....this one is a new bag....those gorgeous expressive eyes say it all.....you see the mood and attitude there, I have learned to pay attention to them !  I am really pleased how well he has responded to all the supplements, and it surely helped his attitude......my trainer is young but very good, uses natural horsemanship and it works well . I look forward to continuing to get to know this guy in the years ahead..his days of being mistreated and uncared for....are OVER.


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

From what I can tell he looks like a really lovely boy. Beautiful expression. Best of luck with him - you're in a similar boat to me. I got a rescue Arabian at the end of last year, although he's 3 1/2 so not backed yet. Glad your boy has you now!


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you GreyFeather....so sad so many nice horse end up as throw aways....defys my logic...my guy is very smart and cunning, is stubborn as well..can only assume he was smarter than those who used him then tossed him ! He is doing well in training, the bad attitude gone and is doing well....looks good.....I am thrilled ! So worth the money to get him well and then give him some natural training.....I look forward to a good future with him..:


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Aw he's so thin. Thank you for being kind enough to take in a horse in need of help!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

tjmoley2001 said:


> Thank you GreyFeather....so sad so many nice horse end up as throw aways....defys my logic...my guy is very smart and cunning, is stubborn as well..can only assume he was smarter than those who used him then tossed him ! He is doing well in training, the bad attitude gone and is doing well....looks good.....I am thrilled ! So worth the money to get him well and then give him some natural training.....I look forward to a good future with him..:


I think some people are taken by the sheer beauty and romance of an Arabian, and are woefully unprepared for the fire within.


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes,he is thin for sure,when I got him could count his ribs and his butt was so bony I hated to brush it ! once I started him on the ulcer supplements he began to gain, and now he is on good quality hay, gets his vitamins and will continue the gut supplements for quite awhile, have him on flax as well..he is a project and a work in progress..fortunately I have a rescuers heart..all my critters are rescues.....he will be well from now on and have what he needs to grow into what he was meant to be.......I am continually appalled at people who abuse and neglect animals in their care......


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sugar....I LOVE the fire within...it speaks to me spirit.....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Arabs are not the only horses that get trust issues. Go back some steps and lavish praise for good work, and you'll win him over. Ken McNabb said that horses get over fear quicker than we do. "Corporal", Arabian, had a peach of a great attitude. He didn't know that he might be meat when he paraded around the arena where I bought him as a skinny 4yo, 1986. But, he was always fighter. When he died (June, 2009), falling into the shelter manger from a stroke, he was still fighting.
Every problem I have had with "Sweet Cup&Cakes", (8yo KMH)* he* has reacted with a fight, and then I'd win him over, and the new skill is "OF course, I know how to do this."
Just be aware that Arabians are hot, and yours will throw himself into his job with great zeal. He isn't gonna be a laid back QH or mix, that could just as easily walk like there is a milk wagon behind him. If you teach yours a sport, he's gonna want to go fast and work long. Expect this, and don't think your training hasn't worked. Corporal didn't slow down until a few years before he passed on as a 27yo.
Gotta a little envy--beautiful gelding. =D


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for the words of encouragement ! I am blessed to have found this guy, and will not take him for granted..he is teaching me a lot !  Will remember your words and take them to heart. Years ago I have two arab mares,both came to me well cared for and trained,remember that fire, that energy.....that is what speaks to my spirit.....the intelligence and sensitivity of these desert horses cannot be beat !


----------

